# Brake Pads for Alum and Carbon Clincher?



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

I searched a bit, but keywords like carbon, aluminum and pads just give so many results.

Hopefully this isn't two newbie of a question, but are there any decent brake pads that can be used on both carbon and alum clincher rims? From what I read, the Swiss Stop Yellow King Flash claim they can be.

My primary, everyday wheelset is a pair of Kinlins, but I'm looking a getting a set of lighter carbon clinchers for fast group and general good weather rides.

I certainly don't mind changing pads on Friday nights if I have too, bike maint is not an issue for me. I'll certainly do it if it's the right thing to do.

Wet weather is not an issue, as I never ride it in, ever. If it even looks like it might rain, I either don't ride, or a hit the mtb. It doesn't rain much where I live, but when it does the streets tend to flood. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

Change the pads!

The yellow Swissstop pads say they can be used on both, and if you do the occasional ride on the alloys you'll be fine, but they still can pick up little slivers of aluminum in the pad. This is what can tear through the rim on a carbon wheelset.

Changing pads only take a couple minutes, and assuming you don't have those carbon rims with the lowered braking surface you won't even have to adjust them.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds logical to me. My alum wheels will actually see the majority of use. Carbon set will be once a week on average, maybe twice/week every few months.


----------



## doogiepa (Dec 2, 2008)

coachboyd said:


> Change the pads!
> 
> The yellow Swissstop pads say they can be used on both, and if you do the occasional ride on the alloys you'll be fine, but they still can pick up little slivers of aluminum in the pad. This is what can tear through the rim on a carbon wheelset.
> 
> Changing pads only take a couple minutes, and assuming you don't have those carbon rims with the lowered braking surface you won't even have to adjust them.


This. Just change them.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I just change pads, once you get the routine down, it doesn't take long at all. I've tried my yellows on aluminum rims and they don't have much bite at all.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You can afford expensive easily damaged carbon wheels but can't get a second of brake pads? Change the pads.

Use the pads recommended by the rim maker. Otherwise you may void the warranty. As will using pads that have been used on aluminum rims (unless you carefully pick out all the shards). Some rims works well with cork pads. On others cork pads will chew up the rims and won't brake well. 

For my Reynolds wheels I use the new Reynolds blue pads. They work better than SwissStop yellows and cost half as much.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

ericm979 said:


> You can afford expensive easily damaged carbon wheels but can't get a second of brake pads? Change the pads.


Not sure how you assumed I was stating that I couldn't afford a second pair of pads? That was not the point of my post. My question was _are_ there any pads that will work for both? Cost was not a factor in my question. For all I know (which was the reason for asking) there could have been another set of pads that actually work best for both.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

some people will assume a lot when they read posts here, don't worry about them  
the swisstop yellows will work pretty well on both surfaces, i'm running them now on aluminum rims. BUT...you don't want to run the same set of pads on both wheels for the reasons stated above. i'd go w/ the swisstop black for the aluminum rims and the yellow for the carbon. :thumbsup:


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> i'd go w/ the swisstop black for the aluminum rims and the yellow for the carbon. :thumbsup:


The Swissstop green ones also work really well, especially if you ever get caught in the rain. When I do crits or road races in the rain I always use alloy tubulars with the Swissstop green pads and feel like it gives me a huge advantage flying into those corners


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

been wondering about those, i haven't tried them yet. we just got our parts from SRAM and the brakes for the training bikes have the green pads. good to hear you like the way they work, i'll have to try some:thumbsup:


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Just be careful of which pads you use on the carbon wheels. Many manufacturers of carbon wheels specify a specific brake pad to use with their products. If the incorrect pad is used, and a problem occurs with the carbon, your warranty can and probably will be voided.


There was a post in here where someone's wheel developed a lamination issue in the carbon, but due to the pads he was using - ones not required by the manufacturer - the warranty was voided on them. So he's stuck with a damaged carbon wheel.


----------

